# 2002 dodge intrepid problem



## coolrides (Apr 25, 2012)

the car is a 2002 dodge intrepid with a 2.7 l v6 with automatic transmission
100k miles.

problem. started car and engine light came on. engine began to surge (like a misfire). the cruise light would not come on, cruise will not engage. 
light throttle the trans will downshift and car will accelerate with just a hint of a miss. heavy acceleration car will not downshift and will not rev above 4000 rpm. engine sounds like it's hitting a rev limiter at 4000.
I replaced both VSS on the transmission and the problem went away, cruise control light came back on and the car accelerated perfect both light and heavy acceleration, cruise engaged with no problem. 2miles down the road the cruise light went out and the previous condition returned.
I took the car to a reputable repair shop they said the MAP sensor was bad and replaced it. the problem is not fixed. any comments?
thanks


----------



## coolrides (Apr 25, 2012)

quick update, after map sensor was installed. the shop said the car ran great.
I asked if they had tried the cruise to see if it worked now. they said no. I picked up the car, car started right up and idled great. I flipped the cruise on and the light on the dash lit up. I figured the problem was solved and pulled out of the parking lot.
I made it about 100 yards, the cruise light turned off and the engine began to run horrible, now it surges bad at idle. the shop ran a smoke test on the engine and we saw smoke coming out between the intake and the block. the shop is going to change the intake gaskets in the morning. I still have a bad feeling this is not all the problem. I'm begining to feel like we are just throwing parts at the car. I told my wife start thinking about what kind of car she might like to replace it with.
As I sit here at the computer I can look up at my security monitor at look at my 95 F350 truck with a cummins 12valve diesel that has 400,000 miles on it and wonder if my wife would like a truck


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It almost sounds like a bad TPS (throttle position sensor) is there a check engine light when this happens? if there is next time take it to a auto parts store and have them use a scanner on it instead of a auto repair shop

Chrysler's are funny things , it may look like one thing but be something totally different


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

2.7's with the VVT(varable valve timming) are a pain. I would check your oil closly and make sure it has no discoloring to it(waterpump leak will cause this) then maybe pull out 2 on the front of the left side and 1 on the right circlur plugs (on front of the heads-Takes a TORX 35 or 40 bit can't remember exactly which)and inspect the guide runners for wear and chain for slop. Just to be safe. And a ,vacume leak which is what a smoke tester will show you, will cause a rough idle but not really sure it would cause issues like you described. Another thing if you have a vacuum gauge(cost about $14) it can tell you allot about the internal and external workings of an engine(check out here for a flash of the different types of readings-http://www.secondchancegarage.com/public/186.cfm)


----------

